# Percy the chinese crested - Videos



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope you enjoy
Click on the pic to make them play
The first is samba squeaking a ball and Percys reaction!!



The second is just before we go into our Tuesday training class on the green outside
:001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Absolutely FANTASTIC! I love his running action :lol:

I knew he could sing :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Absolutely FANTASTIC! I love his running action :lol:
> 
> I knew he could sing :001_wub: xxxxxx


Tee he he thanks
Did they play okay for you, they run so slow off of my laptop they barely play.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Tee he he thanks
> Did they play okay for you, they run so slow off of my laptop they barely play.


Yeah  They were brilliant :lol: he made Bumby bark though when he sang :lol:

xxxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Brilliant vids! :thumbup: Deffo a contender for Britain's Got Talent!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh he's soooooooooo cute!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh! :001_wub: too cute!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

portiaa said:


> Awrh! :001_wub: too cute!


Ohhhh portiaaaaaaa :lol: you've made me watch them again now 

xxxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

bumping for poster on another thread


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic video's, thanks for bumping the thread.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

omg how cute is Percy:001_wub: and the others are gorgeous aswell


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

wonderful, watched twicw.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

nutmeg said:


> Fantastic video's, thanks for bumping the thread.


Thanks, no worries. I love showing off the pupsters 



noushka05 said:


> omg how cute is Percy:001_wub: and the others are gorgeous aswell


Awww shucks thanks, he is dear little dude :blush:



feathered bird lover said:


> wonderful, watched twicw.


:lol: Glad you enjoyed it :smile:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Awwww how cute is he!
Gorgeous boy!
Loved the vids, thanks for sharing. x


----------

